# What do stretching pains feel like please??



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Please can tell me how women describe 'stretching pains'? 

I'm 8wks +2days and get a lot of dull low abdo aching a bit like dull period aching which is very unpleasant. Is this how women describe it or is it something different??

Thanks
Bibi xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you've described them perfectly! If you feel that they get any worse, or you have any bleeding, ring your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Its really scary as they feel just like period aches  

Bibi xx


----------

